# Connect.exe/Live Player



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ich lese von Zeit zu Zeit auf dialerhilfe.de nach, da ich versuche immer auf dem Laufenden zu sein.
Mehr zufällig entdeckte ich auch den Artikel über connect.exe, dass ich zu meinem Entsetzen auch auf meinem Destop als "Live Player" gefunden habe.
Bekomme ich jetzt, auch wenn ich die Anwendung niemals bewusst ausgeführt habe, Post aus Dänemark oder hätte ich das Teil dazu irgendwie noch bewusst aktivieren müssen???
Wer weiss da Bescheid? Vielen Dank schon mal!

Bertram


----------



## technofreak (31 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiss da Bescheid? Vielen Dank schon mal!



Siehe: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2989
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2989


----------



## Der Genervte (2 November 2003)

Noch mal ne Frage, so langsam kommt man leicht durcheinander:

- bei meinem Bruder machte sich auch die "connect.exe" zu schaffen (nach dem 15.08.),
- es wurde eine 0190-8 - Nr. von der gewählt,
- lt. Datenbank der RegTP die auch "vielgeliebte" Colt GmbH,
- er ist sich absolut sicher, das er nichts angeklickt hat und nur durch die Anwahlversuche des Modems (für Fax und AB, sonst nur DSL) aufmerksam geworden ist
- sind zwar nur unter €3 , aber er sieht es grundsätzlich

*Und nun das Eigenartige:*
Der Betrag taucht unter den normalen Telekomgebühren der Tante 'T' auf !
Er hatte (wegen Call-by-Call) auch noch andere Anbieter, die auch extra auf der letzten Seite aufgeführt sind.

Wie sieht das aus, betreibt die Tante 'T' schon für Colt Inkasso?
Und, wenn sich das mit dem absolut illegalen Verhalten des Proggies nachvollziehen läßt (verdeckte Selbsteinwahl, etc), in wie weit begibt sich dann die Tante 'T`auf "dünnes Eis" ?


----------



## Counselor (2 November 2003)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das aus, betreibt die Tante 'T' schon für Colt Inkasso?
> Und, wenn sich das mit dem absolut illegalen Verhalten des Proggies nachvollziehen läßt (verdeckte Selbsteinwahl, etc), in wie weit begibt sich dann die Tante 'T`auf "dünnes Eis" ?



Die Tante T tritt bei 0190-8 Nummern als Wiederverkäufer der Leistungen der Colt auf. Die Abrechnung erfolgt aufgrund der  Preisliste der T-Com.

Die Tante T begibt sich schon auf dünnes Eis (vgl.  LG Hof).

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2003)

*STT-Telekom - Live Player*

Das kann schon sein, dass Du ne Rechnung per Post bekommst aus Dänemark. Mir ging es genau so wie Du, obwohl ich keinerlei Dinger aktiviert habe. Es war eine verdeckte Einwahl.
Das beste ist, dass dies listige Ding die kompletten Adressdaten und Telefonnummern ausspioniert. Einfach nicht zahlen. Hab mich erkundigt. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn sich derjenige zu erkennen geben müsste, der das ding veranlasst. Unsere Unternehmens-Rechtsberater warten ziemlich ungeduldig auf den Täter.
Meld Dich wenn Du was neues weist
Smally


----------



## virenscanner (6 November 2003)

> Das beste ist, dass dies listige Ding die kompletten Adressdaten und Telefonnummern ausspioniert.


:gruebel: Von welchem spionierendem "Ding" schreibst Du da? :gruebel:


----------



## RiGGs (8 November 2003)

Nicht das "Ding". Er hat wohl was überlesen. Siehe auch tf's Hinweis:



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2989
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2989


----------



## Der Genervte (16 November 2003)

*Hmmm...*

Zu meinem Posting http://forum.computerbetrug.de/posting.php?mode=editpost&p=30301

Bin nun aber immer noch nicht schlauer!

Nach dem Treat STT wählte die connect.exe immer eine 0800 an - bei meinem Bruder aber lt. Rechnung der Telekom eine 0190-8 (sonst identisch einschließlich Link 'LivePlayer').
Und die Telekom betreibt nun das Inkasso für Colt.

Gibt es mehrere Versionen der connect.exe?
Oder sollte man nach Spuren noch anderer unangenehmer "Hilfprogramme" suchen?

Mehrere Virenscanner haben nichts anderes gefunden (Image vorhanden).

Hinweise und Tip werden gerne angenommen     :roll: 
Sonst wüßte ich nicht, mit welchem Ansatz man dagegen vorgehen könnte - bliebe ja dann nur 'der lange Weg' über Nichtwissen. Tja, blos wie belegen?


----------



## Counselor (16 November 2003)

*Re: Hmmm...*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> bei meinem Bruder aber lt. Rechnung der Telekom eine 0190-8 (sonst identisch einschließlich Link 'LivePlayer').Und die Telekom betreibt nun das Inkasso für Colt.



Hast du schon mal nachgesehen, ob das nette kostenlose 0190-8 Tool bei der RegTP registriert ist?

Counselor


----------



## Der Genervte (16 November 2003)

Nee, noch nicht - ist ja eine meiner Hoffnungen.

Bekomme heute erstmal alles zugeschickt, was seine Programme so fanden. Werde danach mal schauen, ob ich selbst nochmal das Teil durchforsten muß - wird aber wohl so sein.

Meine Frage ging ja mehr in die Richtung, ob von der connect.exe mehrere Versionen bekannt sind bzw. ob einer einen Dialer mit Namen kennt, der die 0190-829615 (Colt) wählt.

*Üps, sorry, dann hätte ich mal die ganze Nr. schon vorher mal vorher posten sollen.


----------



## jlandgr (16 November 2003)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> ob einer einen Dialer mit Namen kennt, der die 0190-829615 (Colt) wählt.


Also wenn mir kein Fehler bei der Bedienung der RegTP-Datenbank unterlaufen ist, dann:
"Ihre Suche nach ' dienstekennzahl = 190... und rufnummer = ... 829615... ' lieferte keine Daten."
Insofern sieht es doch gut aus, was Zahlungsverpflichtungen betrifft , oder irre ich mich da? Du schreibst ja selbst, die Verbindung sei nach dem 15.8. zustande gekommen ...


----------



## Der Genervte (16 November 2003)

Die Einwahl erfolgte definitiv NACH dem 15.08.     
Deswegen ja auch meine Hoffnung, das nach Einsendung des Dialers an die RegTP diese mir (ihm) die Nichtregistrierung bestätigt - sonst wirds langwierig. Kopien der T-Rechnung, aller Schreiben und der Dateien bekomme ich erst heute.

Mir geht es aber auch darum, das betreffende Teil zu finden - falls es noch mehr als die connect.exe geben muß. Deswegen die Frage, ob diese spezielle Nr. schon mit einem bestimmten Teil aufgetaucht ist.

Sicher ist nur: er hat NICHTS angeklickt, bestätigt, geladen oder zugelassen. Das Teil müßte also ein versteckter automatisierter Dialer sein.

@jlandgr (unten)
Ich war selbst noch nicht an diesem Rechner. Kontrolliert hat er bislang nur mit FProt und Norton (die Anderen mache ich, falls es notwendig ist).
Zum Glück hat er sofort ein Image zur Sicherung mit Ghost gezogen und ein Sauberes danach aufgespielt.


----------



## jlandgr (16 November 2003)

*Re: Hmmm...*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Mehrere Virenscanner haben nichts anderes gefunden (Image vorhanden).


Hast Du auch schon mit Spybot Search&Destroy, YAW etc. gesucht und haben die auch nichts gefunden?
Ansonsten: geht aus der Rechnung bzw. erfolgten Nachfragen bei Colt hervor, dass es sich um eine Internetverbindung handelt und nicht um eine Telefonverbindung? Sollte ein Dialer die Ursache sein, sieht es ja ganz gut aus (fehlende Registrierung ...)


----------



## Dino (16 November 2003)

Bzgl. der Registrierung wäre ich noch vorsichtig. Evtl. ist der betreffende Dialer noch nicht in die Datenbank eingepflegt.

Und zur connect.exe: Namen sind Schall und Rauch...
Wenn ich einem Tool, das eine Verbindung zu irgendwas herstellen soll, einen Dateinamen geben sollte, käme connect.... in die engere Wahl.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Der Genervte (16 November 2003)

@Dino

Würde ich auch 'connect' nennen.

Was mich nur wundert ist, das auch der Link auf dem Desktop (LivePlayer) generiert wird. Wenn ich schon einen verdeckten Dialer progge und den zur Tarnung (?) 'connect' nenne, dann mache ich mir aber nicht die Mühe, auch den Link nachzuahmen.

Entweder faken oder total im Hintergrund - beides ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## RiGGs (16 November 2003)

@Genervter:

Der Zeitraum scheint nicht zu stimmen. Du sprichst von "nach dem 15.08.", der hier mehrfach diskutierte LivePlayer von STT war jedoch offensichtlich wesentlich später aktiv.
Hast Du / Dein Bruder evtl. 2 Dialer eingafangen?


----------



## Der Genervte (16 November 2003)

@RiGGs

Ich befürchte auch, das er gleich 2 der netten Teile verabreicht bekam.
Schaue gerade die Unterlagen durch - nur 'seine' connect.exe hat er vergessen. Sobald ich das Teil hier habe, werde ich posten, falls es einen 'Ableger' gibt.

Nachtrag 17.11.:
Habe nun endlich die 'connect.exe' und deren Dateien drumherum erhalten.
Es handelt sich um den normale 0800-Dialer, wie auch im Treat 'STT Telekom' beschrieben.
Somit hatte der Glückspilz sich gleich 2 Eier ins Nest legen lassen - und das noch vor Ostern.
Werde wohl mal nachschauen müssen - mal sehen, was für ein Teil das dann ist, das über 0190-829615 sich einwählte.

Einwahl war am 04.10.03, 13:31:49 für 01:37 min, haben wollen sie dafür € 3,03 - nur zahlen will er nicht, schon aus Prinzip.

Ob Tante T wegen DEM Betrag sich auf was einläßt?


----------



## deinstall (29 März 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=47021#47021

Doppelposting gelöscht - HDUS


----------

